# What is it like in a convention?



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

the title pretty much asks that for me.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

I've never been to a furry convention, but I've been to four anime/comics conventions so far(Yes I know, I'm a filthy weeb). All of them were extremely crowded. There's usually a bunch of activities you can attend too and panels, plenty of (*overpriced!*) stuff you can buy. I haven't really met people there as everyone was busy doing their own stuff. Also, I didn't really enjoy the biggest convention I've been too(Japan expo in Paris). I felt it was too big and lacked organization: We were stuck to wait in the heat for like 3-4 hours :c


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Yes I know, I'm a filthy weeb



Weeb does not mean shit.

It's just a stupid stereotype 

You just happen to like anime and that's completely fine.


----------



## brian577 (Jan 6, 2017)

It's a lot like any other convention, you've got panels and a dealers room and lots of people walking around.  The difference is it's more community oriented.  There are group sessions for meeting people of the same species or interests, there's usually a dance every night and my con had karaoke.   Having been to Comic Con a couple times, I found the experience much more relaxed.  To me it was less like a convention and more like a 3 day party.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 7, 2017)

Havent done a furry con, but we went to our 1st con last May (MomoCon, Atlanta). I was really nervous about what it would be like, especially since Okami & I aren't really into anime as much as we are Sci-Fi. But I was pleasantly surprised. 

Momo is about 1/2 the size of DragonCon, so only ~30,000 people vs ~70,000. Both are 4 day cons, with panels, vendor & artist alleys, and game rooms. But Momo is in 1 building, vs DC being in 5 different locations (within a block of each other). (We've only been to the DC parade, but we are hoping to go for the wkend this coming year. We already have 4day tix & a room booked for Momo in May. )

We picked a few panels we really wanted to go to, but my favorite part was really just the people watching. And the fact that everyone there was so chill. Never saw an attitude or anything. Even people in line for the games, everyone just politely waited their turn. 

Our kids dressed up as a couple of their fave characters & were recognized. Okami & I do a Space Pirate cosplay, and while I figured we would not fit in at all, we had some people ask us for our picture, just cause they thought we looked cool! 

We have definitely caught the con-bug & plan to visit a few over the coming years. We are a full-on Nerd Family, and we are proud of it!!


----------



## darkstormdragon (Jan 7, 2017)

Fur cons are pretty decent, but it depends on con size, I've been to a couple now, Rain Furrest, Furry Weekend Atlanta, Megaplex... comparing them to Scifi cons or comic cons really isn't a fare comparison, they are somewhat similar but your looking at totally different size and focus crowds..

I'd say a smaller con probable will seem boring, their panels and content would be focused, for example: Megaplex started out from a Puppeteer group, a lot of the people who go work with, in or around Disney, so the panels tend to be more artistic based, focusing on photography, writing, filming, things like this.. Something like Furry Weekend, is a medium to large con, panels are vastly more varied to include some 18+ after dark stuff, the crowd is more diverse as far as interests and there's always someone up or something going on... 

So really you'd have to kind of hit a con to see what's more your type, a smaller con of just friends and people you can chill with, maybe get a weekend gaming session going or whatever, or a massive Anthrocon style one where there's so much to do you just about need a stop watch and spreadsheet to micro manage time..

With them all though, there are pretty chill things going on, the Raves, just hanging with friends, room parties, few restaurant or bar runs, hanging out in the lobby and just chatting for hours, all pretty standard across the board for cons..


----------



## Paprika (Jan 10, 2017)

I've been to dragon con, but never saw any furry stuff when I went


----------



## darkstormdragon (Jan 11, 2017)

Paprika said:


> I've been to dragon con, but never saw any furry stuff when I went



There's usually a meet somewhere in the Marriott hosted by the local GA furs, and this past year they actually had a furry panel, I think they plan to do it again this year I'd have to check with ATLWolf and see if they got things arranged


----------



## Paprika (Jan 19, 2017)

darkstormdragon said:


> There's usually a meet somewhere in the Marriott hosted by the local GA furs, and this past year they actually had a furry panel, I think they plan to do it again this year I'd have to check with ATLWolf and see if they got things arranged


Yeah, I only saw the parade


----------



## Keefur (Feb 27, 2017)

I started going to cons before most of you were born.  My first con was Gen Con in 1974, I believe.  Non-Fur cons have evolved into "cattle calls" where they herd you in front of the dealers so they can drain your wallets.  Cons used to be about the fan base.  Furry cons are different in that they are more personal.  The larger the cons, though, the less personal they are.  It depends upon your mind set.  If you want to go to a con where you see all the Popufurs and are entertained every minute, go to the larger cons.  If you want to go to a con to meet new friends and have a more intimate time with other furs and the GoHs, go to the smaller cons.  I am not saying  that one is better than the other; I am saying that you need to take a look inward to see what you want out of a con.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 27, 2017)

Keefur said:


> My first con was Gen Con in 1974, I believe.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 27, 2017)

Awkward.


----------



## Hetnensilverfox (Feb 27, 2017)

Im hoping to hit up my first one by next year.  Got 2 near me, one in Boston Mass, and another also in Mass.  Both are small, but look like alot of fun.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 5, 2017)

I go to rennasance festival idk if that is a convention


----------



## GhasterRedPanda (Apr 2, 2017)

Everyones experience is different! I go to FC and BLFC in the West Coast area
Both are amazing!
Theres so much to do and so many amazing people to meet


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Apr 2, 2017)

I used to large cons but they have gotten too expensive. Feels like they have more options as long as you feel like waiting in lines for hours. Also they have more merch and artist to look for wares as well as panels. It's just too overcrowded for me now. I prefer small ones. I like having the intimacy you get to make friends and be able to talk to artist and gohs


----------

